# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  mode d'emploi de blender

## baltore

bonjours, je me suis inscrit sur ce forum car je voudrait que on m'esplique comment manier blender car je n'y connais vraimant rien. Plus tard je voudrait faire un mtier qui touche l'infographisme donc si vous pouviez m'aid sa serai vraimant supert. Merci de votre aide

----------


## fearyourself

> bonjours, je me suis inscrit sur ce forum car je voudrait que on m'esplique comment manier blender car je n'y connais vraimant rien. Plus tard je voudrait faire un mtier qui touche l'infographisme donc si vous pouviez m'aid sa serai vraimant supert. Merci de votre aide


C'est un peu gnral comme question. Il faudrait spcifier ta question sur ce qui t'intresse ou te pose problme.

Jc

----------


## baltore

ok. Bon alors le soucis c'est par exemple pour cre un personnage je sais pas comment on fait,les bouton je sais pas a quoi sa sert donc (je doit tre un cas dsspr) j'aurais besoin d'aide si possible ou sinon si vs connaiss un endroit avec le mode d'emplois sa serait cool merci d'avence.

----------


## Bakura

C'est un forum de prog ici. Vas sur 3dvf.com, tu trouveras ton bonheur  :;): .

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Tu trouveras de l'aide sur le site de Blender, pour commencer : http://www.blender.org/cms/FAQ.194.0.html

Ensuite, Linux Mag a publi des tutos sur l'utilisation de Blender.

----------


## baltore

ok merci, mais le soucu ces que je n'est pas un trp bon nivo en angalis donc j'ai du mal a comprendre se qui est dit le site, je suis dsl de vous ennuy encore une fois mais y aurait pas moyen d'avoir un mode d'emploi en franais ? 

merci d'avence

----------


## Bakura

http://www.amazon.fr/3D-libre-avec-B...e=UTF8&s=books

----------


## luckyvae

le forum francophone de blender:
http://blenderclan.tuxfamily.org/html/modules/news/

une communaut trs sympa, et y'a dj des tonnes de rponses dans les forums...

----------


## baltore

merci pour votre aide, je vais aller voir sur l'autre forum si y peuvent m'aid.Merci encore

----------


## Matt2094

J'ai moi-mme commenc  me mettre  Blender il y a peu de temps, et je me suis assez aid de ces tutoriaux : http://jmsoler.free.fr/didacticiel/blender/tutor/
Une fois que t'auras compris le dbut, il t'xplique comment on fait des animations, et mme des moteurs de jeu, si tu as des connaissances en programmation ...

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Et surtout tu peux regarder du cot de www.formatcd.com
tu devrais y trouver ton bonheur.

----------


## ren4rd

La bonne adresse c'est formacd.

Ensuite si vous voulez accder directement  la formation Blender c'est par l.

Ouala  :;):

----------

